# Your sound is in your fingers as much as the gear, maybe more.



## RRPG

Ever notice how different the same rig will sound when two or more people play though it? It's the exact same gear yet just by the feel and style of the players the sound can be dramatically different. 

At a gig a few weeks back a friend of mine was commenting on how he really liked my sound, so I let him try out my gear and man what a difference, it was night and day, my tone was gone.


----------



## Sneaky

I sound like me no matter what I play through.

kkjq


----------



## lbrown1

tis the whole point of it all no?

music is expression......gotta sound like yourself - or you're not providign any real expression.


----------



## bagpipe

Sneaky said:


> I sound like me no matter what I play through.
> 
> kkjq


I also sound like Sneaky no matter what I play though!:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Sketcht

Anyone can go to a music store and purchase the greatest sounding gear ever made. It all lies in the talents, practice, and most importantly the passion of the one playing.


----------



## seanmj

You still need the right tools to fit the job. Pat Metheny with his setup... ain't going to pass the Metallica audition... or vice versa....

Sean Meredith-Jones
http://www.seanmeredithjones.com


----------



## Budda

I think "tone is in the fingers" got lost in translation.

Tone is in the fingers translates, to me, to "tone is in your technique".


----------



## Inkfish

Satch & his fingers
some video i found on youblat...

YouTube - Joe Satriani surfing with the alien

Its realy all in your fingers!


----------



## Steadfastly

Budda said:


> I think "tone is in the fingers" got lost in translation.
> 
> Tone is in the fingers translates, to me, to "tone is in your technique".


I would even go one further in saying not tone but the "overall sound". If I play a "G" note on the high E string and hand the guitar to you and you play a "G" note on the high E string, the tone will be the same. When we play various notes all blended together, the "tone" is the same but the sound is different because of our style, technique, experience, etc.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

I agree that tone is in the fingers more than the gear however the gear chosen drastically effects the tone/style/approach.
For instance I'm not gonna write the same riffs with a Vintage Strat through a vintage twin as I would with a Super Strat and a Marshall JCM 800.


----------



## PaulS

I agree with all of the above...


----------



## GuitarG.

Tone is a cycle. It starts in your head and ends in your ear. 
Your approach. Your technique. The type of gear you use. The settings on your gear.........


----------



## Rugburn

While technique, touch, and tone are things one can work on with the simplest gear, great gear can sometimes open up possibilities for a player that were not considered before. It's all one in the same endeavour in the end.

Shawn.


----------



## jimihendrix

you couldn't even begin to imagine the tone that i get with these fingers...!!!...


----------



## zontar

jimihendrix said:


> you couldn't even begin to imagine the tone that i get with these fingers...!!!...


Well not unless you play left handed or fingerpick.

(Now where's the winking smilie)


----------



## jimihendrix

would you believe that these are my - ahem - fingerpicks...???...


----------



## Steadfastly

jimihendrix said:


> you couldn't even begin to imagine the tone that i get with these fingers...!!!...


Man, the chords I could play with those hand fingers......er I mean finger hands or finger fingers. Well, whatever you call them I could play a lot more chords with them!


----------

